# Safe probiotics in pregnancy?



## Jessi

Hi Ladies,

SO, I AM going to take the antibiotics prescribed to me after getting them switched to one I feel more comfortable with. 

But what I understand is that a yeast infection being treated may have caused this infection to flare up and treating this infection may bring on another yeast infection:wacko:

So I know I need to balance things up in my gut to try and avoid that. I'm not keen on rushing to a health food shop or pharmacy for supplements just wondering what foods have safe probiotics for pregnancy?

I remember at my booking appt the midwife said not to drink things like Yakult during pregnancy??

Is just natural yoghurt (digested) perfectly safe? Tempeh?


----------



## Inoue

Yakult is fine to have during pregnancy ~ if anything it will strenghen up your gut formula over daily time. Ive been having it since day one and baby is doing perfectly :) x

Ps: The Yakult website even states that its safe for pregnant or breast feeding women, believe me, they wouldnt put that if they were not absolutly sure as they would get there ass sued to oblivion.

Link: https://www.yakult.co.uk/index.php/...your-questions&query=pregnancy&search-submit=


----------



## Jessi

Inoue said:


> Yakult is fine to have during pregnancy ~ if anything it will strenghen up your gut formula over daily time. Ive been having it since day one and baby is doing perfectly :) x
> 
> Ps: The Yakult website even states that its safe for pregnant or breast feeding women, believe me, they wouldnt put that if they were not absolutly sure as they would get there ass sued to oblivion.
> 
> Link: https://www.yakult.co.uk/index.php/...your-questions&query=pregnancy&search-submit=

How interesting! I'm curious why she said not to now? I've steered clear simply because she said it x


----------



## Inoue

Not sure why she would of said that :wacko:. Maybe just got here info wrong? I have quite a weak immunity as it is (always catch cough/colds!) but a daily shot of Yakult has kept me feeling pretty good through pregnancy. The baby takes what nutrients it can from you, so it important (IMO) to keep ontop of your gut flora for your own sake x


----------



## Jessi

Inoue said:


> Not sure why she would of said that :wacko:. Maybe just got here info wrong? I have quite a weak immunity as it is (always catch cough/colds!) but a daily shot of Yakult has kept me feeling pretty good through pregnancy. The baby takes what nutrients it can from you, so it important (IMO) to keep ontop of your gut flora for your own sake x

Think I will buy me some then! Does it taste nice? I've never tried. It looks funny lol X


----------



## littleangel

I take acidophilus daily - have done for years. I researched it at the start of my pregnancy and it is not only safe, but recommended. 

I would think most probiotics would be safe.


----------



## rubysoho120

I eat yogurt every day since before pregnant and now that I am pregnant. But I do know that taking it when your on antibiotics won't really help you, as they will just kill the good bacteria, and make them work harder to kill the yogurt cultures and the group b strep. I would wait till after you are done with antibiotics and build up your system again.


----------



## Inoue

Jessi said:


> Think I will buy me some then! Does it taste nice? I've never tried. It looks funny lol X

Its not to bad. Still makes me turn my nose up some morning but chug it in down in two gulps and its over with :thumbup:


----------



## Starstryder

I'm with littleangel, take it regularly and has done all sorts of good. :) TMI probably but it is also the only thing keeping me regular at this point.


----------

